# doctors buggy plan from Garden Railways magazine



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,


The new plan of a horse drawn 'doctors buggy' is up on their site;  it is 5 pages long.


 


The following weblink will take you to the front page where it is on the left hand side of the page.


 


http://www.trains.com/grw/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the "Kalmbach Curse" is occuring here as well 

IOW links are inactive when first posted....


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Peter.


Actually, you have to use html it looks like instead of the standard BBC markup.


Buggy link


I'm adding the direct url to the plans page on GR.


Go straight to the plans by clicking here


So that would look like this for adding links.


< a href=http://www.trains.com/grw/default.aspx?c=a&id=857 > Go straight to hte plans by clicking here


----------

